# 2016 models are online now



## antihero77

2016 models are up online now. Some great new colours. And s new model called the ran. Lower grade carbon F8 body.


----------



## etil_etanoat

Did anyone notice that there are new MOST integrated bar/stem on the 2016 F8 models? Pay close attention to model 685 (white) and 845 (black) on Pinarello website. The new combo looks to be flatter on the top with a more aero profile.


----------



## krtassoc

16' Pinarello new handlebars and stem:

Novità Pinarello 2016 | BDC-MAG.com | Bici da corsa


----------



## etil_etanoat

krtassoc said:


> 16' Pinarello new handlebars and stem:
> 
> NovitÃ* Pinarello 2016 | BDC-MAG.com | Bici da corsa


Nice! Looks like I have a winner here for my upcoming F8 build.


----------



## antihero77

Very nice bars. Even looks like Enve plugs. But weight seems very heavy


----------



## Donn12

I am curious as to the weight penalty for the F8 disc vs normal F8.


----------



## Rashadabd

Discs seem to adding about a pound to two pounds or so at the top end (when you have the lightest equipment). The Focus Cayo is also a sub 900 gram frame like the F8 and one cycling website tested both the Focus Cayo rim and disc and said you can get the disc version down to about 16.5 or so pounds while the rim brake version came in around 15 pounds. I personally think the F8 Disc and the Gan Disc are two of the most intriguing bikes out there so far. Aero, stiffness, reasonable weight, and disc brakes seem like a fun combination.


----------



## krtassoc

Pinarello, ecco la gamma 2016. E per l'Ora... - Video Gazzetta.it


----------



## krtassoc

Børkopcykler instagram photos boerkopcykler - instagram Profil | instagram profile - User Profile


----------



## krtassoc

https://vimeo.com/128772249


----------



## apn

Bike 2016 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## bohj63

Gitabike.com now has 2016 line up with prices.

Gitabike


----------



## Swen6

Sure people have already seen that Pinarello will be releasing Frommeys Rhino F8 in a range of colours.

Gitabike


----------



## Rokh Hard

yep. mine will be here mid sept....just in time for the Mammoth Gran Fondo....


----------



## Rokh Hard

changed the color (maybe) have both on order....


----------



## antihero77

Man these 2016 colours are killing me. A lady just hit my f8 and continued to run the bike over so time for a new f8. I just cant decide on what colour. Argh


----------



## Rokh Hard

got the call, my red F8 just came in, "GrandeRosso".....although i really like her in blue, "BigBlu".....but the blue will not be in for another 2 weeks......oh....what to do!?!?!!? BOTH!!????!! :thumbsup:


----------



## antihero77

When in doubt buy both


----------



## Rokh Hard

antihero77 said:


> When in doubt buy both



zackley. :thumbsup:


----------



## antihero77

View attachment 309102


Just picked up this bad boy


----------



## Feracci

*Gan*



antihero77 said:


> 2016 models are up online now. Some great new colours. And s new model called the ran. Lower grade carbon F8 body.


Has anyone tried the Gan line yet? They look sweet, Dogma geometry and accessible price. I wonder how they compare to the Prince in terms of value for money.

Within the Gan line, I would hesitate between the RS and the S ...


----------



## antihero77

Here is mine


----------



## antihero77

colour in person is so sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Rokh Hard

yeah. on the screen its "eh".....but live!! its outta this world!! great paint.





antihero77 said:


> colour in person is so sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Swen6

antihero77 said:


> Here is mine


Really nice scheme, shame they didn't carry the colours up the seat post, would have been a nice touch.


----------



## mimason

So my '15 f8 POS Red is being warrantied for a paint issue and I need to choose a new one. I can get '15 or '16 models but selection is limited. So far I can get the '15 green/orange or wait for some 16s. My beloved red is not available. 

Can't decide if the 967 green/orange will get tired looking after a year or two.


----------



## Rokh Hard

mimason said:


> So my '15 f8 POS Red is being warrantied for a paint issue and I need to choose a new one. I can get '15 or '16 models but selection is limited. So far I can get the '15 green/orange or wait for some 16s. My beloved red is not available.
> 
> Can't decide if the 967 green/orange will get tired looking after a year or two.



i like the '16 red better myself.

i would not dillydally around.....pina only makes a limited about of frames in a certain size...you dont want to get caught waiting on the next batch!!

is this the one you are looking at?


681 Red -












yes....i know i would get tire of this quick....and it will date itself fast as well....


----------



## Swen6

Agreed, although I secretly like the Green and orange.

In ref to the dating, as much I like the scheme is this years Team Wiggo frame, it was instant when he signalled his intention to quit the roads after the Olympics.


----------



## Rokh Hard

Swen6 said:


> Agreed, although I secretly like the Green and orange.



hell....ive been wanting them to make a FULL orange F8...(without spending another 1K for "myway")...as id pick that up without question!!! FULL ORANGE!!!



> In ref to the dating, as much I like the scheme is this years Team Wiggo frame, it was instant when he signalled his intention to quit the roads after the Olympics.



you got that right!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mimason

or Orange stripe! like the blue!

I passed on BLK carbon/white/red and wanted the blue but missed the opportunity. The 681 is nice, and maybe white/black but don't want the extra cleaning required.


----------



## Rokh Hard

mimason said:


> or Orange stripe! like the blue!




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mimason

This is what I pulled the trigger on. Didn't want to wait for 845 blue and wanted something different from what I've already owned.


----------



## antihero77

mimason said:


> View attachment 309792
> 
> 
> This is what I pulled the trigger on. Didn't want to wait for 845 blue and wanted something different from what I've already owned.


Please post a pick. I wanted this bike so bad. But talked myself out of it.


----------



## mimason

Couple weeks for pics. Need to send warrantied frame back before they release this one.


----------



## mimason

Sneak peak of the replacement frame. The silver in the down tube is metallic as well as the F8 on seat tube; looks very good outside in the sun. Also the stripe down the seat tube shows the carbon weave....classy. Overall, the paint job is very nice. Can't wait to get this built.


----------



## antihero77

Can't wait to see. That was fast


----------



## mimason

Build almost done here.


----------



## antihero77

Looks sweet


----------



## mimason

Done! Considering going black saddle and bar tape down the road and blacked out wheels. The paint job is very good and looks awesome in person.


----------



## f8marzio

That is damn beautiful!


----------



## MMsRepBike

Well done. I really like them in white.


----------



## antihero77

Looks great just get rid of stickers on wheels


----------



## mimason

Those ENVEs are almost 5 years old and 35k miles so it's not likely removing them will benefit me other than replacing with black labels. When spinning the white labels look cool. That said I've got some new wheels on order so these will either get different hoops, or go on the rain bike to replaces some even older Reynolds wheels.

The new hoops will be 50s clinchers and stealthy graphics.


----------

